# Baby, it's cold inside! Suggestions for cold weather sleepwear?



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Howdy all!

I'm looking for suggestions as to what to put on my 13 month old DD at night to keep her warm. We live in an apartment, and the building heat hasn't yet been turned on, and with the temps as low as they've been the past few nights, our apartment is cold! She's been waking up in the wee hours of the morning more lately, which I think is attributable to her being chilly.

So, I'm wondering what y'all put on your little ones to keep them from getting to frosty at night. She currently wears the following to bed (and is still cold!):

1. Short-sleeved onesie

2. Kicky Pants long sleeved PJs

3. Sweatpants

4. Short-sleeved T shirt (sometimes, depending on the temp)

I may swap out the the short sleeved onesie for a long sleeved one (same with the T shirt), but I'm wondering what other solutions you wise mamas might have. Anyone have any specific suggestions that might help me keep my little bean warmer?

(Oh, and I realize some folks might suggest just co-sleeping as a way to keep DD warm; we've tried co-sleeping and it just doesn't work for us, b/c she won't sleep. Such a bummer!)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Fleecy footy jammies? You can layer onesies under them.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting this for my toddler: http://www.amazon.com/HALO-SleepSack-Micro-Fleece-Wearable-Blanket/dp/B000G0JF8M/ref=pd_sim_ba4


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

We do the fleece footie pjs plus the sleepsack, linked to above (although I need to get the big one with the feet).


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I have, when it's been cold enough, put two pairs of fleece footed PJs on (we usually buy Carter's). But, most winters I put a cotton pair of PJs with fleece sleeper suit overtop.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

yay!! Thanks for the link. I had no idea what I was going to use this winter for ds. His room gets colder than the other bedrooms, and he moves alot when he sleeps, so blankets would not work that well.

Any ideas on the size? He is 32lbs and 35". I am guessing a 4T.


----------



## andromedajulie (May 28, 2011)

We also use the Halo fleece sleepsack and it's great. Because it's sleeveless, the fleece doesn't overheat DD (14 mo). When it gets really cold, I also put her in wool pants and a cotton sweatshirt or a light wool sweater.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I just ordered a wool sleep sack for my 18 month old- it said it is not supposed to be itchy so I am willing to try it- I think there are a few wool ones out there. For now we use pajamas and then 2 blankets (which do get tangled but he sleeps in a side carred crib so I straighten them in the night some)


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

We do fleece footie pjs, but they cant be reworn. They inevitably smell like pee every morning. I also have a slight feeling that they might be the cause of her current diaper rash, as they dont breathe at all. I hate them, but DD will just not tolerate a sleep sack.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think babies that age are old enough to have blankets. My 15 month old son sleeps in fleece footies, but there are also two blankets in the crib. He very much enjoys pulling them up and over himself. IMO, sleep sacks are for the very young.


----------



## Beebsmom (Mar 23, 2011)

My Aiden-bean is almost 13 months old now, and he has ALWAYS had a blanket. I also sew my own fleece sheets, and the blanket he sleeps with is 2-ply fleece. He wears cotton long sleeved footy pajamas only because the fleece sheet and blanket. I only let him use a blanket because he has always loved sleeping in one as we co-slept with one from the start and we've never had any tangling issues. He just these past weeks started sleeping with a little pillow...and all those things combined makes for a VERY snuggly warm nest! You may want to try some fleece or flannel sheets to help stay warm. Maybe layer a fleece blanket under the sheet to keep heat in. I've never been a big believer in all the hard cold ways experts want babies to sleep. I'm overly cautious about some things...but sleeping is SO important I'll do whatever I think is safe and snuggly for my little guy! My vote is try a nice fleecy blankie!


----------



## IngaAnne (Nov 19, 2009)

We have a old drafty house. Not sure how cold your place is, but in the winter our thermostat reads in the upper 60s, with a constant cold draft and sometimes ice on the inside of the windows which makes it feel colder. My husband and I sleep under 1-2 comforters plus a fleece blanket and long pjs, so I always worry about my son being warm enough. He seemed just fine last winter. I think our room is draftier than his. ... Just sharing that info for temperature comparison.

Last winter, my son wore a onesie, cotton 2pc long pants/long sleeve pjs, socks, and fleece footed pjs every night to bed. I think the fleece is better than a regular sweatshirt at keeping in the warmth and a whole body sack (like fleece footed pjs) keep all the body's heat together which makes you warmer (like how mittens with your fingers all together keep your fingers warmer than gloves with separated fingers). I also put a flannel sheet on his crib. He absolutely refuses any sort of blanket.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hannah32*
> 
> I think babies that age are old enough to have blankets. My 15 month old son sleeps in fleece footies, but there are also two blankets in the crib. He very much enjoys pulling them up and over himself. IMO, sleep sacks are for the very young.


A lot of kids kick blankets off though. DD1 didn't learn how to keep her own blanket on until she was 2 months shy of 3 (so a month ago lol). Before then she'd just wake up cold and angry.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I received my wool sleep sack today and am returning it- too itchy! I may try a cotton sleepsack or just stick with blankets.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Honey693*
> 
> A lot of kids kick blankets off though. DD1 didn't learn how to keep her own blanket on until she was 2 months shy of 3 (so a month ago lol). Before then she'd just wake up cold and angry.


Yes, same here. I'm perfectly comfortable with DS sleeping under a blanket in terms of safety, but he moves around too much for it to be effective.


----------



## foxsmama (Apr 26, 2011)

DS sleeps in a pair of long sleeve, long pants cotton pajamas, socks or bootie slippers, and a fleece sweatshirt. He won't stay covered with a blanket, so I put a microplush blankie under him, and one over him. He kicks the top one off at night, but with one under he is always curled up in a warm little 'nest' by morning.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

The previous 2 winters, before we had heat in our house, DS spent the winter sleeping in a layer of wool next to the skin under a layer of fleece. Usually this meant a wool tee shirt (long or short sleeved), longies (love Babyology), wool socks, and a fleece blanket sleeper (like Carter's or The Children's Place). The wool is great under the fleece because it will absorb any sweat if he overheated (fleece is non-absorbent), and it's also an excellent insulator, but it's not a great wind (draft) breaker (which is what the fleece is for). We installed central heat this spring, so right now he's just wearing fleece and I'm discovering he's far sweatier in just fleece. I'm not sure I can find wool in his size anymore though.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your excellent suggestions!

I was hoping to avoid the footed fleece pjs, since DD seemed to overheat in those last winter, but maybe now that she's a bit older we'll try again. I wish we could use sleep sacks, but I think she would freak out if her legs felt at all restricted. Blankets are an interesting idea, but I think she may be too much of an active sleeper to keep them on. I'm definitely going to look into wool top/pants...

Thanks again! I really appreciate your input...


----------



## SeattleRain (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm really interested in this also. I'm trying to avoid flame retardants, which are used in fleece sleepwear like the Carters footies, etc. but I'm not finding a great alternative. Last year, Daniel was in 3-6 months and 6-12 month sizes and it was easy to find thick cotton velour sleepers, but they don't make those too much for toddlers. He wears a 12-18 months and I'd love if someone had some suggestions.


----------



## Jewels* (Sep 20, 2010)

I just ordered a lambskin for DD to sleep on and these cozy pjs...

http://www.greenmountainorganics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_58&products_id=559

I'm hoping to keep the cold Canadian winter drafts away from her this winter.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I really like Grobags well into toddlerhood.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Subbing in here, but those of you who go the wool route, do you rewear them for several nights? I'd love to get some, but they're just SO expensive. I'm not sure we could afford one, but we definitely couldn't manage more than that.


----------



## andromedajulie (May 28, 2011)

Yes, wool is so awesome, you can wear it repeatedly without washing it... I mean, literally, unless it gets actually dirty, I would wash it every few weeks or so. I think wool naturally possesses anti-microbial properties, and it just doesn't hold a stink. Someone on here probably knows a lot about wool's amazing properties and can speak to this better. But yes, it's amazing, the only reason you might want more than one is that it takes a long time to dry. What I have used is Babyology (kinda ugly but cheap and it's sleepwear so who cares?) longies, which are actually used often for diaper covers but I use them for sleeping. I have also knitted sweaters and pants for her. The wool sleep sacks are probably a lot more expensive, but probably adorable!!


----------



## leftcoast_trillium (Oct 8, 2010)

It helps if you lanolize the wool once a month (easy process) and use euclan for your weekly wash, but you can totally get by with one pair of whatever and just air them out during the day. It's what we're doing.

My 2 yo is huge (over 3 ft, 35 lbs) so I bought the ruskovilla dungarees on the green mountain site, which are basically the one piece zippered, footless pjs type of things made out of wool ribbing knit. I needed a one piece because we just cloth diapers and two pieces don't work. My little guy outgrew the ruskovilla long diaper cover I was using as a night time pj bottom held up with a wool onesie. I bought it several sizes too big (120 cm instead of 100) and just roll the sleeves and legs.I expect to get two winters out of it. That's how I got over the sticker shock.

It came a little scratchier then I remember the diaper cover pants arriving, but after a few washes it's softening up. I do the wool wash in my machine (another reason to size up) and then spin it on high to get all the water out. I haven't noticed any shrinkage, but again, it's about 6 inches too long in the arms and legs. Put it on a rack in front of a fan and it will dry by evening. Very cozy, but I imagine if the room were hot it would not be comfortable (too warm).

There are lots of pants options out there for wool, Disana, Little Beetle etc. but it's hard to find a zippered pj. The Gap sells cotton sleepers in size up to 5t, but they are tight to avoid flammable issues and don't fit over our cloth butt.


----------



## masha366 (Feb 3, 2009)

we live in the Boston area in a 1789 Colonial, verrrrrryyyy drafty. I have used a silk filled sleepsack since my girl was out of swaddling.

she wears pj's and this in place of a blanket. She LOVES it and still uses it at 2 1/2.

And it is beautiful too!

http://silksation.com/products_babysleepingbag.html


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

DS mostly wears sweat suits, fleece pants, thermal long-sleeve shirts and thermal sets (those really tight kind, you know what I mean?)


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

DD 15 months is right now wearing regular cotton PJs with fleece over top. The fleece is NOT sold as PJs, since we avoid flame retardants and all fleece PJs contain them by law. Booooo. It's just a one-piece, footless fleece romper kind of thing. We also have an organic cotton, double-layer, sleeveless sleep sack that still gives her plenty of movement but adds a lot of warmth, we go between the two and she is pretty comfy. She's a very active sleeper and hates blankets.


----------



## jdg (Jan 17, 2010)

17mo DD absolutely loves her fleece footed pajamas from Carter's. They have some that have the animal faces as the feet (monkeys, monsters, polar bears, etc) and those are hands-down her favorite things to wear day or night. They keep her super-warm, so we've had no need for extra warmth even when I'm under two blankets in the same room.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

If you don't like fleece footies, you might try looking for terrycloth or velour footed PJs. DD was a hot sleeper and we mostly used the terrycloth PJs for her -- warmer than regular thin cotton but not as sweat-inducing as fleece. Hard to find, though.


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

We have nights in the high 40's to 50's inside (we don't heat at night) and use wool. I generally dress ds in wool longies and a wool sweater upcycled from old cashmere sweaters from the thrift store, and then a wool sleep-sack (open at the foot) also out of upcycled wool. It makes a warm, soft, cozy combination that breathes well so he doesn't get sweaty but also is really comfy.

Flannel sheets are a huge help, as regular cotton sheets take longer to feel warm!


----------



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

I love Leverett:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004DLXTKK

Free 2-day prime if you sign up as an Amazon mom.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/mom/signup/info


----------

